# Pulleys



## MaxBlock88 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking to change my pulleys to light weight ones. Do you think I will notice the difference or will it be a waste of money?

Ecs offers one with and without a belt. Is the belt necessary?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-...leys/ES260691/


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

If you go with a different sized pulley the overall length of your belt needed will decrease. 
And think of it like this,jack up your car and spin your tire, now put on a super light weight rim, less effort to turn it... Same principle, your crank has to use less HP to turn the pulley so it can take that and put it to the wheels and since it is smaller, everything that runs off that will require less power to operate since the smaller diameter of the pulley will in a sence increase output.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You linked the wrong pulley. That pulley is an underdrive pulley, that's why it comes with a belt. It has a slightly smaller diameter than the OEM/Lightweight pulley that they offer. 

If you are looking for a LIGHTWEIGHT pulley. click here.

I'm sure someone will chime in on the harmonic changes that occur when you use a smaller pulley, but I don't know enough about it to say anything.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well Gruven Parts is probably still interested in making full lightweight pulley replacements. They just need a full set of oem pulleys to go off of. I talked to them about over the winter. And we found out there are different pulley setups on 2.5 platform, so they would need a set of each different setup I guess. 

I thought INA and IE were also working on a full pulley upgrade but I'm not sure I'm remembering correctly


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

they were talkin about making some lightweight idlers since we have so many on our engines. they were also thinking about doin some other ones possibly but no word on that yet.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been running the ECS underdrive for 2+ years with no problems (at least that I can perceive). It doesn't give a  type of power increase but it revs a little quicker maybe and feels a titch quicker.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

How tough is the install? Is there a DIY floating around? I've always been interested in this also.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Install shouldn't be tough. Mine was a b*tch. For some people the pulley practically fell off (from what I read). For me I needed to use an air impact (as the electric one we had wouldn't work, either would the hand tools we had). That being said, I didn't lock the cranks like you're supposed to with the special locking thing so that probably didn't help.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I've been running the ECS underdrive for 2+ years with no problems (at least that I can perceive). It doesn't give a  type of power increase but it revs a little quicker maybe and feels a titch quicker.


I've had the same experience. Install was a breeze with an air gun, took about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ya, I'm pretty sure I posted it up on here either in this section or the Golf/Jetta V forums and got eaten alive. That was after I first got my car so I was pretty dumb then in comparison to now.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is a DIY for the 2.0T. I can't imagine it being too far off from the 2.5. If anything it will give you the basic idea of what needs to be done. :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

my friends jetta has the neuspeed one on and loves it...Ive read that its almost not even worth to change them...I wanted to do mine, but i figured it would just cause issues with my battery since im bagged.


----------



## MaxBlock88 (Jul 6, 2011)

chadone said:


> my friends jetta has the neuspeed one on and loves it...Ive read that its almost not even worth to change them...I wanted to do mine, but i figured it would just cause issues with my battery since im bagged.


is his jetta a 2.5? did it mke his car faster? can u ask him what it did to the car that makes him love it?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

MaxBlock88 said:


> is his jetta a 2.5? did it mke his car faster? can u ask him what it did to the car that makes him love it?


 Words can't even decribe the fails going on here...:facepalm:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> I've been running the ECS underdrive for 2+ years with no problems (at least that I can perceive). It doesn't give a  type of power increase but it revs a little quicker maybe and feels a titch quicker.


This!

Instal was easy just like the 2.0T. take off the wheel, then inner fender liner. Loosen and take off the belt (via tensioner). Take off the old pulley put on the new one (it only goes on 1 way).


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Words can't even decribe the fails going on here...:facepalm:


We all start somewhere -- don't diss!

As for the gains, no, it does not make the car ZOMG faster or anything crazy. I had a set on my Accord (lightweight, not underdrive) and it helped it start up quicker, rev faster, and just felt a lot smoother, well, across the power band and in between gears.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

The best way I would describe is that it's worth it to buy if you have the extra money just laying around itching to be spent. If not, maybe hold off for another part that may be more "beneficial".


----------

